# Edges of screen cut off



## sailwind (May 27, 2007)

I didn't notice this until recently. It looks like the edges of the screen got trimmed, and I'm only getting 90% of the original frame in what seems like a "zoomed" effect. ESPN/History channel logos gets cut off on the edge of the screen. 

Looked through the menu and couldn't find any way to adjust it. In the preview window I can see the edges are cut off the same way. When I change the TV to the letterbox mode it shows the same cut off edges, so it looks to be from the source. Any ideas?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Need way more info here.

What TV? What mode is the TV in? What Dish receiver? What format/mode is the Dish receiver in? What are you outputting resolution to the TV? Is it an HDTV 16x9, HDTV 4:3, or SDTV?


----------



## sailwind (May 27, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Need way more info here.
> 
> What TV? What mode is the TV in? What Dish receiver? What format/mode is the Dish receiver in? What are you outputting resolution to the TV? Is it an HDTV 16x9, HDTV 4:3, or SDTV?


TV: Pioneer Pro-151 plasma
TV mode: dot-by-dot
Dish model: 222k
Dish: 16x9
Dish resolution: 1080i


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes, not enough info. Could be your tv settings or many other things. Try hitting the format * button on the bottom left of your Dish remote while in SAT mode, or PAGE UP/PAGE DOWN while watching live tv.


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

LOL post exactly the same time. Try the format button, sounds like your issue.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Agree with Wire Nut... the most obvious culprit to check first is the asterisk (*) button on the remote. It cycles through several zoom/grey/black bar format modes. You might be zoomed.


----------



## sailwind (May 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. The format button was indeed it. Guess my family accidentally hit it. Dish is back to normal mode now.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

sailwind said:


> I didn't notice this until recently. It looks like the edges of the screen got trimmed, and I'm only getting 90% of the original frame in what seems like a "zoomed" effect. ESPN/History channel logos gets cut off on the edge of the screen.
> 
> Looked through the menu and couldn't find any way to adjust it. In the preview window I can see the edges are cut off the same way. When I change the TV to the letterbox mode it shows the same cut off edges, so it looks to be from the source. Any ideas?


Keep it on normal.


----------

